# Tom Miller's home/buildings/trains for sale



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

In the last two issues of Live Steam Magazine there was run a full page color ad for Tom Miller's property in Oregon. This includes a 4000+ sq ft home, 4000+ sq ft F-scale layout building and layout, 11,000' of 7-1/2" scale track, LARGE live steam locomotives and rolling stock, 19 acres of land and more. No mention in the ad as to price but it has to be up in the 7 figures. 

I hope the reason for selling isn't a health issue or a death.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! I have seen videos of the F scale layout. Awesome! Leaves me wondering though why you would sell. He seemed on the videos to be really into it. I hope all is well.


----------



## ChrisS (Apr 5, 2012)

i have run his k36 on the 7 1/2" track... the place is beautiful.. but that was before the f scale layout was built...


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Bummer. Tom must have suffered some kind of serious setback, either health or financial. 

The F scale layout wasn't even finished, and was already legendary.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't think it was caused by a setback 
Someone at the National last year told me that he is moving to Texas or Arizona (I don't remember for sure which) 
Maybe Johnathan Bliese (EMW) knows 

Rodney


----------



## Tom Miller (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I came across this thread while surfing the net.
Fortunately, I am not dying or in ill health other than getting older than dirt.
I am also not in any financial trouble. Still waiting for the other shoe to drop in that regard.
I did buy a second home near Sedona Arizona where I now live 6 months of the year. 
I still enjoy railroading and so do my grand kids. However, it is time to let someone else take stewardship of what I have created. I intend to keep my locomotives and run them at club railroads around the country unless the new owner insists they go with the property. After all they are just stuff and I could build other and different locomotives.
As to the question of price, it is not stated in the ad because it would vary with what the buyer wants. Some things must go with the property and others could be moved. But as someone stated it is in the millions. Around 4 million to start. At that price I don't expect the place to sell for several years and that is just fine with me. I still enjoy running both layouts. However, I am not going to live for ever and you have to start sometime considering letting it all go.
Hope this clears things up a little. See you around the tracks.
Happy Steaming,
Tom


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tom... We're almost neighbors. I'm just an hour from you over the hill or around the valley in Dewey...









Welcome to the "Wild West" and beautiful Red Rocks.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Miller on 27 Jun 2012 10:14 AM 
Hi Guys,
I came across this thread while surfing the net.
Fortunately, I am not dying or in ill health other than getting older than dirt.
I am also not in any financial trouble. Still waiting for the other shoe to drop in that regard.
I did buy a second home near Sedona Arizona where I now live 6 months of the year. 
I still enjoy railroading and so do my grand kids. However, it is time to let someone else take stewardship of what I have created. I intend to keep my locomotives and run them at club railroads around the country unless the new owner insists they go with the property. After all they are just stuff and I could build other and different locomotives.
As to the question of price, it is not stated in the ad because it would vary with what the buyer wants. Some things must go with the property and others could be moved. But as someone stated it is in the millions. Around 4 million to start. At that price I don't expect the place to sell for several years and that is just fine with me. I still enjoy running both layouts. However, I am not going to live for ever and you have to start sometime considering letting it all go.
Hope this clears things up a little. See you around the tracks.
Happy Steaming,
Tom

Tom,

Great to hear from you! Welcome to MLS. I was one who was very concerned when I saw your ad. I thought if it was a sensitive issue, I didn't want to intrude. Sounds like you are coming to the same inevitable spot we all do when it comes to our hobbies. What do we do with them? Dan O'Brien (LALS) and I are facing the same dilemma. 

All in all, sounds like you are doing well and THAT is great news! Hope to see you at the club soon.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Tom, thanks for posting! I'm glad to hear everything's ok.


----------



## Tiannizzotto (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Tom, my daughter who is 5,has loved trains all her life. Is there anyway she would be able to take a trainride on your train? It would make her so happy! Thank you for your time and consideration, Tom


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 
After I saw the video I started buying lottery tickets again. The DRG&W engines locos were enough to make me defy the lottery odds. You really built stuff to be proud of.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Joe 

At last report, the 2 1/2 in scale locomotives and the Big Boy are specifically excluded from the sale. Most of the other engines and rolling stock are negotiable.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You would have to win the lottery in order to pay the high taxes in that state. Nice place to visit tho. Later RJD


----------



## Lucky 7 Railroad (Feb 24, 2014)

Tom,

If you get bored stop by my build in progress (24 gauge) at Meadview, AZ. I am a recovering Californian and previously built the C&W in Crest, CA. This railroad is my retirement project and has a wonderful view of the west rim of the Grand Canyon. Cheers, Randy [email protected]


----------



## DonR (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Tom,
Years ago I went to your property on an open house and was amazed!! Well long story short I'm buying a new home with 2 acres of land and want to build my own railroad. I have been in or around trains my whole life. My Father, Dan Ranger, got me hooked when I was little. I have questions about where to get track,ties,plates and other supplies. I went by your Sherwood home to see if by chance you were there. I did not go on to the property.
Any help you can give would be great. Hope this reaches you. Thank You
Don Ranger, Hillsboro Oregon


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

DonR,
Check this thread and ask Marty about rail and suppliers.
Welcome to the forum. As Tom stated last year,(oops 2012) he just happened by and doesn't hang out here.
http://forums.mylargescale.com/16-track-trestles-bridges-roadbed/23598-1-scale-really-27.html
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tiannizzotto: Tom's post is from 2012, and he says he only came across this thread while surfing the net... which means you can pretty well imply that not only is it way after the fact, (his home has probably sold), but that he does not read this forum.

As a new member, be sure to look at the age of the posts in a thread before adding to it.

You might search to see who bought the house, but again he indicated he wanted to keep his locos, so my guess is that there is a good chance the outdoor railroad may not be there.

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Don,
Welcome to MLS, 
I know Tom from the old days at Los Angeles Live Steamers (in the late 70's and early 80's. In fact, Tom was the president of LALS when I joined the club in 1980. He taught me how to fire his 1-1/2 scale Pacific (oil fired) as part of a class he started to allow members to learn about running a live steam locomotive. 

Don you have been directed to a thread about Marty's 1" layout and that he could probably set you in the right direction for your home layout. But I am assuming you are more interested in 7-1/2" gauge, 1-1/2" scale stuff. Correct? When it comes to the two sizes, there is as much difference in the track and ties in these large scale ride-on trains as there is between the garden stuff and the big ride-ons. 

Tom hasn't posted here since his original post almost 3-1/2 years ago! But maybe I can help with some of your questions about "track, ties, plates and other supplies".I also have quite a bit of rolling stock and a few locomotives (both steam and electric) in this scale and can give you some vendors and resources in your quest for a ride-on layout.

EDIT: As far as I know, Tom has NOT sold the property yet and is in no big hurry to do so. I believe Paul Burch visited Tom just last year and said that Tom still owned the place. It will take a very "special" client to THIS $5M plus estate including all the trains.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

